# Best Warmachine for updating my Empire Army?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey guys.

I'm thinking of updating my Empire army. The first thing I wanted to do was add another warmachine. So far I have 2 cannons, a mortar and a Hellblaster. The army stands at about 2000 points. Its a mix infantry, one unit of knights and artillary.I was thinking about the Helstorm Rocket Batterysince the mini is so sweet but thought I should get your opinions on it first?, should I go that or maybe another cannon or hellbaster?


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

When the hellstrom rocket hits it can be devastating and the model is cool.

Have you thought about the Steam tank?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah the only issue with the rocket battery is getting it to hit but when it does, its devastating. trust me i had a battery land on my spearmen unit and only 2 and my nobel survived


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh so its a good idea then? - I thought that maybe it was just one of these flashy models that they bring out to justify a new army book. As for the Steam Tank, no I hadn't. Hadn't being the operative word in that sentence. Now I am in a serious way. Any advice of configerations?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

more helblasters!!!!! maybe a steam tank i'm not convinced on their effectiveness


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That and people hate them :grin:


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

The good thing about a steam tank is it can take a long time for your opponent to take it out of the game if they don't have the right units to deal with it. 

300pts is a big chunk of your points though so it might be a good idea to playtest a list including it before making it a permanent addition to your army.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

The last time that I played against a steam tank my undead horde could only stand around and attack the little models around it. They are fearsome weapons, but they can be taken down by most armies. in general though they will earn back their points before the game is through.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i don't really rate steam tanks much main because their rules are a bit complecated and i'm not a fan of the model


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I haven't had the pleasure of fighting a steam tank yet, since for some inexplicable reason, no one plays Empire around here. I always liked the helblaster though-- anything that can seriously jack up a single regiment in a turn of shooting has always seemed like a good buy to me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not to mention the fact that the model is pretty bloody good and very easy to put together especially for a metal mini. It basically requires no pinning at all.


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

Unlike the Gyrocopter which is a shite model and a nightmare to glue together


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

metal + super glue = BAD


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> anything that can seriously jack up a single regiment in a turn of shooting has always seemed like a good buy to me.


my helbalster in 1500pts has done that many times to my ammusement and my opponents annoyance


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

warrior-of-hope said:


> metal + super glue = BAD


Metal + super glue + tiny contact points = Really BAD


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Wade said:


> Metal + super glue + tiny contact points = Really BAD


metal+super glue+tiny contact points+a habbit of holdin things with your lips= VERY BAD TIMES


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

lolz:grin:
i think the idea of the Empire having a pimitive tank quite good and, as an O&G player, absolutly HATE them for it!
my advice: go for the steam tank or anything else that can wipe out a unit a turn and survive the battle.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Surviving the battle is sort of a secondary thing to doing as much damage in a short period of time, I think. You really only have a couple turns of shooting before stuff gets engaged in close combat and your target choices become pretty much nil. Helblasters fit the bill, even though they misfire like woah, just because you need to thin the enemy units out before your State Troops get stuck in... I mean, ultimately, they are State Troops, and they're not the fighty-est of the bunch. They could use the help.

Another alternative would be looking at Dogs of War. Ogre Leadbelchers, The Goblin Hewer, and Bronzino's Galloper Guns all come to mind as decent war machine units (or close enough, in the case of the leadbelchers.) You're filling a rare slot with stuff like Helblaster volley guns or the Steam Tank anyway, so Dogs are probably just as viable an alternative.

Another possibility, which is a slightly different approach, would be to bring some offensive casters. I don't know what your character makeup looks like, but a pair of Pyromancers or Celestial Wizards can do some pretty serious damage. I'm a fan of the Lore of the Heavens, but a lot of people swear by the Lore of Fire for zappy magic.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i like the lore of fire just because its fire i see beaty in the flame. but the best lore is heavens


----------

